# NWDave's Christmas in July!!! (And WSM Modifications)



## dnvrdv (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a connection for a discount on his WSM!  Saving the next one for myself!








Break in on some Bacon wrapped thighs.







And Todd Johnson sent us some pellets, and an ET-732.  Took 2 days to get to south Denver!!! THANKS Todd.  Going to be burning a bit of it tomorrow for the big BBQ.







I'm sure Dave will be posting his mods on the WSM soon.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## nwdave (Jul 22, 2011)

SIL is going to pay for this.  After reading copious notes and paying particular attention to Al and Johnny's comments (thanks Guys!) I launched into the first run with both feet.  Did the minion method with about a 1/3 full, hey, we're doing chicken thighs......  The WSM coasted up to 200, I shut down the 2 vents, closed the 3rd to just less than half, temp moved up to 219 and locked in about 222 on the upper grid and 214 on the lower grid  AND stayed there, for the duration.  Recovery time after adding the chicken was great.  Right back up to the same temps as before.  Only used the top grid for meat.  Towards the end of the smoke, I wanted to crisp up the bacon, so I opened the bottom vent and the temp rose to 234.  Used only Kingsford Comp for this run.  I'll save my lump for the Weber Grill until I get a better feel for the WSM.

Modifications are in progress, of course.  Just can't seem to leave somethings alone.  The first was a natural:  Added another coal grate to the bottom.  Then installed the eyelets for the temp probes (a pair on each side, just below the top grate).  Installed the 3 wheel dolly brackets on the base, not sure if I'm going to stick with that.  I think I'm going to add the single post wheels and see how that goes.  Have drilled the pilot holes for the addition of two 3/8th's SS rods running in parallel across the WSM in the middle between the upper and lower shelves.  Picked up this idea from Dan Cannon and his extensive notes on the care and feeding of the WSM.  I'll thread the end of the rods so I can use some wingnuts to keep the rod from slipping out.  Then, there's the other idea floating around on the site about installing some Gates handles that have the center hole running the length of the handle so I can fab up some shelves to slip into the handles.  The handles answer the need for use in lifting the middle section, when necessary.  I'll post up some QVues of the mods to share with one and all.

And then, there's the addition of a rotisserie (which was ordered for the Weber OTG).

Now, if I could find a small diesel engine to power the wheels..... we'd really be SMOKING!!  I belong to a Diesel Truck Forum (NWBombers) and we call these modifications: Bombing as in: Better Off Modified Baby.


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 23, 2011)

But where are the mod pics?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea Dave we'd sure like to see some photo's!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 23, 2011)

Patience, gentlemen.  Would you rather have them piecemeal or at the end, all at once?  Dnvrdv already posted the pictures with the chicken thighs, wrapped in bacon.  He's got his side of the family starting to show up today, so it's going to be getting crowded and busy around here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Patience, gentlemen.  Would you rather have them piecemeal or at the end, all at once?  Dnvrdv already posted the pictures with the chicken thighs, wrapped in bacon.  He's got his side of the family starting to show up today, so it's going to be getting crowded and busy around here.


You're right Dave!!

I'd rather get the pics all at once too.

This back & forth stuff takes too much of my limited computer time, and sometimes I get dizzy from trying to follow what's going on, and I slide right off the screen & crack my head on the keyboard !!!







I'll be here,

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, most of the modifications are made.  I think where this has an advantage over previous mods made by others is that I've got most of them in one place.

First off:  The necessary eyelets for your probes to feed into the WSM:







The addition of a second charcoal grate.  This was one that is intended for the 22.5 Grill.  Works great because the fire ring just fits on the outside of it.







Next is the wheels on the 3 legs.  I think I might change this to a single caster on each leg.  The current ones work fine, but.......  we'll see.







Did I happen to mention how great the empty box is as a temporary work bench.  Next is the holes for the new middle shelf:







3/8ths Stainless Steel Rods in place to act as shelf support.







Middle rods in place above bottom grate, top view:







New middle shelf in place:







Top shelf in place:







Handles installed.  Note hole in the middle of the handle.  The hole will receive 3/8 rod support for future shelf.  Gotta have a place to put the tools.  My apologies for the disssimilar nuts and washers.  I needed 1/4-20x3/8 and didn't have all in same metal.  That's gonna get fixed REAL soon.  Shelves will get fabbed up in the near future. 







My thanks to all the unnamed contributers for their individual contributions, suggestions and ideas for BOMBing the WSM.  Those handles sure are handy when lifting the middle section into place.

~Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking great Dave. I think the cookoff is going to be fun too


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice dave i will wait


----------



## nwdave (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's a link to the side table idea that popped up here a few months ago and just resurfaced.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/53082/wsm-side-table-mod

A support for the side table is a good consideration, as mentioned in the thread link.  I'll have to ponder that one.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 1, 2011)

And now to bring this thread to it's logical conclusion:  I present my WSM and it's latest modifications:  Can we say "We got Wings".  The side tables are still in white and will get some more finish sanding then receive several coats of exterior spar varnish to complete the project.  I'm also thinking that I could add the same type of handles to the Weber Grill, with the lower handle support being furred out to make it square and use the side tables with the grill as well:







And yes, the side tables slide out of the handle holders for road trips or whatever.  The rod is 3/8 stainless.

Next, before somebody asks:







My Daughter gave that to me last year when we showed up.  It must be good luck, or at least it keeps the flys away.  Now it's a permanent member of the traveling party.

~Dave


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

Very Cool !!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2011)

You made a great product even better!

Awesome job Dave!


----------



## nwdave (Sep 5, 2011)

Just completed another modification to the WSM.  This one is probably one of the more significant ones since it overcomes a problem I had with the middle section getting off kilter whenever I moved the WSM around for whatever reason.  I installed two 4" draw hasps, specifically, National Hardware, N210-872 V35.  Further notes in the Vues:

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







How about a closer view?  Hasp in closed position.







As you can see, I had to fur the hasp out from the WSM body with nuts (threads drilled out, to act as spacers) so the hasp would clear the lip of the WSM.







A much closer view







And another







That's it.  For 16.00 and about 2 hours of head scratching and finally sorting it all out, I think it works just fine.  I could have used some hollow stainless tubing for the standoffs and may still, if I come across some (cheap).  Any more mod's?  Dunno, have to think on it.  Hey, I got a Weber OTG Grill that could use some mods. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But that's another forum.  Hope you enjoyed reading about the mods as much as I did in the fabrication.

~Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks great Dave!

You gonna put a motor on it next, so you can drive it around?


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 5, 2011)

Who says you can't improve on perfection.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow this is a great idea


----------



## nwdave (Sep 5, 2011)

Please, don't tempt me......  if there were a way to rig up a Cummins Diesel engine to it, I'd go for it. 

Truly though, the next mod isn't a really a mod.  Since it gets down into the 20's and even colder here in Bellingham during the winter months  (I smoke year round, no matter the conditions, drives the neighbors crazy with the sweet smells of smoking  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





),  I need to figure out a way to wrap the WSM to help insulate it.  I'm leaning towards fabricated insulation blankets that are intended for this type of use in the oil refining industry.  Those blankets are rated to be able to handle 500 degrees or better.  I have to be sure I have access to the temp probe eyelets and also a way to get to the side hatch without having to completely unwrap the WSM.  Of course, now is the time to sort it out.  I know wind breaks will help but they're not the final solution.  I'm sure I could find something on the internet but that's too easy. 
 

Once I get that figured out to my satisfaction and something that others could readily use with their WSM's, I'll post it here. 
 

~Dave


SmokinAl said:


> It looks great Dave!
> 
> You gonna put a motor on it next, so you can drive it around?


----------



## nwdave (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind remarks.

 


WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Who says you can't improve on perfection.







africanmeat said:


> Wow this is a great idea


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 5, 2011)

that is one pimped out WSM!  can you get spinner rims for the wheels?  I saw one on CL for $200 earlier this summer, but the hubby isn't letting me get any more toys for awhile... sigh.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 5, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> that is one pimped out WSM!  can you get spinner rims for the wheels?
> 
> NOW, that's a thought.  Maybe it's time for a midnight auto supply run......
> 
> ...


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Please, don't tempt me......  if there were a way to rig up a Cummins Diesel engine to it, I'd go for it.
> 
> Truly though, the next mod isn't a really a mod.  Since it gets down into the 20's and even colder here in Bellingham during the winter months  (I smoke year round, no matter the conditions, drives the neighbors crazy with the sweet smells of smoking
> 
> ...


There is a pre-formed insulated blanket/cover that you can pick up for $100, but I'm to cheap myself... lol. I saw a thread a long while back for and easy wind break on a differant site. The guy took a 55 gallon plastic drum (heavy duty plastic), cut the top and bottom off, cut it in half lengthwise and added some slip hinges to one side and some latches to the other. Basically it made a clamshell set up that could expand a little bit to slip around the WSM and worked great.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> that is one pimped out WSM!  can you get spinner rims for the wheels?  I saw one on CL for $200 earlier this summer, but the hubby isn't letting me get any more toys for awhile... sigh.


Well remind the hubby that a happy wife makes a happy home..... and a B#[email protected] wife will make his life misserable! LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Mods Dave!

Todd


----------



## tom c (Sep 29, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Just completed another modification to the WSM.  This one is probably one of the more significant ones since it overcomes a problem I had with the middle section getting off kilter whenever I moved the WSM around for whatever reason.  I installed two 4" draw hasps, specifically, National Hardware, N210-872 V35.  Further notes in the Vues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod, they work great on CGSP to keep the lids close tight.


Tom C said:


> the smoker is latched down till sunrise,


----------



## nwdave (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey, you cheated.  You used pop rivets.  J/K.  Since I was in prototype work (If I didn't like it, I'd change it, hard to do with pop rivets) I like using nuts and bolts.  That's a great solution though for door handles and lids that don't close enough, allowing too much air in or too much smoke to escape.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks real good and


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

NWDave said:


> That's it.  For 16.00 and about 2 hours of head scratching and finally sorting it all out, I think it works just fine.  I could have used some hollow stainless tubing for the standoffs and may still, if I come across some (cheap).  Any more mod's?  Dunno, have to think on it.  Hey, I got a Weber OTG Grill that could use some mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave - what did you end up using for the standoff?  I was thinking probably a SS bushing/collar of some sort?


----------



## nwdave (Oct 6, 2011)

teebob2000 said:


> Dave - what did you end up using for the standoff?  I was thinking probably a SS bushing/collar of some sort?


Actually, the standoff is what you see in the photos.  Other projects jumped up.  I'll get back to the standoffs, once I locate some SS tubing in one of my "way too many" junk drawers (SWMBO's quote, not mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  I guess I tend to work to an end goal with funtionality rather than beauty as the primary concern (don't get me wrong, I like things to look good, but I'm not going to get hung up on that point).  If I'm stumped on particular project, I tend to fall back and "clean up" something I've done prior, just to reset the thinking process.


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

OK I picked up my hardware today, got the hasps in the mail yesterday so I'll do the dirty work this weekend.  I just went with nuts as well for now, found a mail order place for SS bushings I might try later.

Hope I don't eff it up TOO badly!!!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 6, 2011)

teebob2000 said:


> OK I picked up my hardware today, got the hasps in the mail yesterday so I'll do the dirty work this weekend.  I just went with nuts as well for now, found a mail order place for SS bushings I might try later.
> 
> Hope I don't eff it up TOO badly!!!


You've had enough practice with the wheels and anything else you haven't told us about.....you should be good to go.  Take your time, measure 3 or 4 times (I kid you not, I'm always doing it, just cuz..)


----------



## allenhelms (Feb 5, 2012)

For the thermometer probe eyelets, do you remove the probe for the meat when you remove the meat from the smoker?  I ask because I have always read that you should not remove the probe while the meat rests.  Thanks.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I do.  Kinda hard to slice and serve with the meat probe still in it.  The exterior of the meat is cooked safely and the interior is whatever the target temp was.  BUT, that's with the understanding that this is WHAT I do.  Just seems logical to me.  I haven't seen anything to the contrary, but then I don't read every post.  Just not enough time in the day.


----------



## oldtoadbbq (Nov 17, 2013)

My wife gave me that same toad. That's how I got my team name  "OLD TOAD BBQ". And it is good luck.


----------

